# Unterschiede Slayer / Flow FS?



## infinitetrails.de (10. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat Irgendjemand eine Ahnung, was der Unterschied zwischen den Beiden Rahmen ist? Gewicht, Geometrie Haltbarkeit etc.
Sehen sich doch sehr ähnlich, konnte im Netz nicht so wahnsinnig viel drüber finden....

Merci vielmals


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. April 2007)

ich denke die geo ist sehr aehnlich wenn nicht gleich 
der rohrsatz beim flow FS ist soweit ich weiss vom damaligen switch
also etwas schwerer aber auch belastbarer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisWoo (10. April 2007)

Laut 2005er Katalog hatten die 15'' und 16,5'' Grössen ein 5mm längeres Steuerrohr. Sonst ist die Geo zu den Slayermodellen gleich. Unterschiede sind wie Ohlenschleyer sagt der Hauptrahmenrohrsatz und der Stahlfederdämpfer statt einem Luftdämpfer.


----------

